# For all FSc students



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
So I need to ask FSc students, what books do they use for Physics, Chemistry and Biology. They say, to study for Shifa's entrance you need to use the FSc books. Someone said that it's Biology Part 1 and Part 2 and Chem Part 1 and Part 2 etc..
I looked online and I found 

BIOLOGY 12:
by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BORD

BIOLOGY 11:
by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BORD

are these the ones, or is there something else?


and so on for every science subject, (except Physics, I couldn't find the right ones, so give suggestions on that too! ) 
And if you can give any other suggestions on how to do well on the Shifa Entrance Exam, please share here. I am trying to gather up as much information as I can..and it's not much right now. So please help me out! Thanks!

:happy:


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

BIOLOGY 12:
by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BOARD LAHORE
BIOLOGY 11:
by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BOARD LAHORE
PHYSICS 12:
by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BOARD LAHORE
PHYSICS 11:
by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BOARD LAHORE
CHEMISTRY 12:
by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BOARD LAHORE
CHEMISTRY 11:
by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BOARD LAHORE


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> BIOLOGY 12:
> by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BOARD LAHORE
> BIOLOGY 11:
> by PUNJAB TEXTBOOK BOARD LAHORE
> ...


Were those books helpful for the Shifa test?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah.......almost all the numerical questions in the chemistry section was from book 11.......and biology was from a levels/sat (out side the syllabus of f.Sc) ......... 2 maths question came straight from their prospectus....physics was both from f.Sc and sat books.....
its best to go through sat subject books and f.Sc books.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you attend Shifa Medical ?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

no....i applied there last year .


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> no....i applied there last year .


So how'd you do by using the FSc books ?


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

f.Sc books helped alot.... more than half of the test was solved easily.#happy


----------



## rose_umang (Jan 31, 2012)

I need this book in PDF


----------

